# interchancable toppers



## cobalt

started on a few interchangable toppers today

Cut some patterns from a book I had .I wanted to look at the difference between the male /female of the mallard as there supposed to be anatomically correct or am I making something out of nothing. the heads and beaks of them are slightly different , but doubt if anyone would notice it.

Have decide not to make any sticks for anyone to concerntrate on the toppers .Still loking for some good patterens, threw several out as my old teacher said could do better .

So cut out a couple of mallards, scoter, ,pintail,canvas back, shoveler and flavours ducks,

need to get a good pattern of a eider duck and some goose heads.Still need to get a piece of ash wood for a crook

The band saw comes into its own


----------



## Rodney

Looks like you're going to be busy for a while. Should be an interesting project for you.

Rodney


----------



## Gloops

Getting ready for the summer Dennis, looks like the bandsaw has been working overtime, I have still to get some blanks ready for summer at the van and ducks seem a good idea.


----------



## Sean

Those look great. I am liking that thread system.


----------



## cobalt

My blasted drill has packed up was hoping to drill out the connection hole for the screw threaded bar .Once the basics are done you cn enjoy the carving .

did look for a screw jiont without the brass flange on as would like to avoid using a nickel silver collar the hide the joint .Maybe the only way is to cut the flange off. If you guys know of any screw system that would take a 8mm threaded bar would appreciate it

I will only use one half of the screw joint as I will epoxy the threaded bar into shank and fix the brass screw flange into the topper that way I can get two toppers from one screw joint


----------



## CV3

cobalt ever used a threaded insert? I have not used one on a stick but have on other wood projects. I have thought about doing a stick or two with the insert. In other uses I have found I prefer the ones with the threaded out side.they screw in to the wood and hold much better than those that you just glue in place. You can drill the a hole for the threaded rod ten enlarge the top of the hole to fit the insert.


----------



## cobalt

it sounds like just thing i want .I will have to search around to see if i can get them this side of the pond


----------



## CV3

This is the easy way to install the inserts. I all so use a little epoxy.


----------



## cobalt

I have found a supplier here I was after something like 2 inch depth but as there's no weight or strain to be put on them they should be fine cheers

will look into that and get some


----------



## cobalt

You will find the ducks easy to carve after carving dogs gloops


----------



## Gloops

Hi Cobalt.

The Great Dane interchangeable topper I did I used M8 thread inserts similar to the ones CV3 posted, only diff being metho of insertion

I used Allen Key type.

I also used a collar as this added a lot more support to the joint, I adde the collar to the toppet, could have added it to the shank to save buying a collar for each topper ( Being a Yorkshireman) but thought when topper not attached it would be more pleasing with a collar, could then be housed in a decorative block using the protruding threaded bar and used on display .

The screw thread inserts were got from ebay and I believe they can be purchased in differing lengths

The one I used I fitted using a 10mm dia drilled hole-this was a tight fit screwing it in and didn't need glue, on reflection I would in future use 11.5 or 12 mm drill and bond in with epoxy to prevent any chance of the shank splitting on insertion.


----------



## cobalt

This is exacly the typeof fitting i had in mind.

I want to use water buffalo horn as a collar so think i will get a M8 25mm threaded insert epoxy the threaeded bar into the topper with the buffalo horn collar and insert the screw thread into the shaft . A lot cheaper method of attaching than the screw jionts readily available, and will consider using a larger drill as I can imagine that there is a good chance of splitting the shank when inserting the screw insert.The allen key fixing seems a better way for fixing

Thanks Randy/ Gloops very helpful info especially with pictures

I have a preference for the buffalo horn always looks good when a thick collar is inserted

Now just a dam drill to get now mine has packed up


----------



## CAS14

I used a threaded insert on my first walking stick, and several since. The insert installed easily, although on several brass insert installations into very hard woods, it's difficult to avoid stripping the screwdriver slot. Therefore, next time I will try to find the type that Gloops recommended.

I tend to drill a tad too large in the really hard woods, and put a spot of epoxy on the threads. There is then a risk of gunking up the interior threads. Thus the saying "it's better to be lucky than smart." ;-)

I generally use a hanger bolt installed into the toppers.

The greatest challenge for me is always to drill a hole that is perfectly aligned with the axis of the stick, or the part of the axis that I want to be aligned with (for curvy sticks).


----------



## Rodney

One thing that helps is to run a bolt inside the insert and use a jam nut to spin it in instead of using the slot. Those slotted brass inserts are fragile at best when you're installing them.

Use oil or wax on the inside threads to keep epoxy off them.

I struggle with getting holes aligned myself. No help there.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt

alignment is probably the most difficult thing to do .I just hand and eye coordination but it can so often be slightly out .A sharp tap with a hammer can align the threaded bar up enough but to insert a threaded screw will need to take more care as there's no way it can be changed once drilled .So always drill the shank 1st if a mistake is made there's usually enough of the shank to cut it of and re-drill it .I only cut the shank to the length I want when the stick is finished


----------



## cobalt

A friend just sent me some patterns of the eider duck its a bit of a strange creature but hoping to incorporate them into some topers for the interchangeable heads

They are around the north west coast of Scotland her sounds as though there more common in north America?































[


----------



## Gloops

Thanx for postong the Eider patterns , taken a copy if it's ok with you.


----------



## cobalt

feel free to do so


----------



## Gloops

Thanks Dennis , are the pics posted of the North American King Eider?


----------



## cobalt

yes its the king eider I may be getting some more of all the eider family if you want them


----------



## Rodney

This may help with some threaded insert alignment situations.

You're not alone with this issue.

http://www.owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=179669

Rodney


----------



## cobalt

Aligning the shank i find is impossable the shank is to long and wouldn't be able to fit it under the pillar drill .I just use hand eye co-ordination . so will insert the threaeded bar into the shank and use the pillar drill to algin the topper to .I will epoxy a buffal horn collar to the threaede bar into the shank . and fit the insert into the toppers. I suppose it would be easier to fit a nickel silver collar but prefer a buffalo horn collar .They always look much better when polished


----------



## cobalt

Well I use a 10mm drill to form the holes in the topper but a quick pumping action when fully drilled seems to open the hole slightly although its still a tight fit. waiting for a 11mm drill bit to come I will try it when it arrives.

but a bit more progress on the interchangeable heads the mallard hen nearly finished trying to sort out the collar and it needs texturing .















Also started the drake spent a hour on it from blank but it quickly takes shape with a gouge and a saw rasp.


----------



## MJC4

Always like the look of your waterfowl Dennis I haven't done a duck in a while your pics are giving me the nudge to start another one.


----------



## CV3

I second Marks thought. you are inspiring me to do another duck or eagle. Thanks for sharing the process.


----------



## cobalt

3rd interchangeable topper started a flavorous duck .

the hen and drake mallard need painting all being made to fit on one shank using a nickel silver collar

The use of a 11mm drill bit helps to fit the screw joint and makes fitting easy


----------



## MJC4

Googled flavorous duck, Cobalt. Came up with a whistling duck?

Mallards look great waiting to see with paint.


----------



## cobalt

fulvous whistling duck pictre

dabbling and whistling duck oftern come under the same category

the pattern came from one of Bruce Burk books a well known American decoy carver


----------



## cobalt

The grandaughter wanted to paint the fulvous duck so i will have to see what happens to it if i get it back?

so I will have to wait and see if I have to clean it up and repaint it if I get it back don't fancy my chances

So got on with a black bellied whistling duck for another interchangeable topper

The pattern is a Bruce Burk pattern. I think I prefer to make my own patterns seem to get more satisfaction from doing it


----------



## CV3

You have the skills to make those patterns and you do it well. Post a picture of what your granddaughter does with the topper. Maybe she will have her Granddads talent.


----------



## cobalt

just looking through bruce burk books very good patterns with coloured instuctions for paintg no carving guide but its not neccsary as once you carved one duck you can carve any

interesting to see both winter and summer plummage in both the duck and drake .also summ /winter plumage of a ruddy duck

old squaw drake














old squaw hen with summer/ winter plumage








ruddy duck


----------



## Rodney

Just eating popcorn and watching the progress.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt

4th topper started .cant finish others till get the glass eyes

shoveler duck


----------



## MJC4

Quite a collection of quackers! You install eyes before paint?


----------



## cobalt

yes i install eyes before painting . Its just i need to check colours and size and how many i want as there is a minimum postal cahrge and like to get several eyes in hand so if anyone aske me for a hiking pole that i fancy doing i have them on hand .


----------



## Gloops

Keep posting I am watching with interest, just starting a duck to add to my interchangeable range, progress slow old Arthur is still grumbling - he don't like work.


----------



## cobalt

not a great deal done but drawing more wild fowl as interested in unusual species to the Uk

stopped making sticks for other people they always set a time limit its a case of doing what I want when I want I don't mind if they want one I have already made as ,long its a sensible offer

but it is relaxing dressing a stick


----------



## cobalt

Another request for a interchangable topper

so back to research and some drawing to do .I have the shank alllready fitted with the crews and ferules so just the carvings

a kookaburaa , cokatoo. and parot not sure what parrot it is ? yet

the cockatoo looks like it could be a problem with its crest more for the user its to venerable

people seem to like the idea of changing the toppers


----------



## cobalt

jobs on the go need longer days to get around to finish them ,some being converted into interchangeable


----------



## cobalt

have to finish the kookaburra for a friend but wont give up my other interests so time is tight


----------



## cobalt

a tad more done getting the balance right with unfamiluar bird isnt so straight forward .not at all familuar with this bird but it is a species of Australia so slow and steady with a good few images around but no rush at the moment


----------



## MJC4

Coming along nicely. Colors of the bird in your pics may be a bit tricky to match. Looking forward to seeing it in paint


----------



## Gloops

cobalt said:


> Another request for a interchangable topper
> 
> so back to research and some drawing to do .I have the shank alllready fitted with the crews and ferules so just the carvings
> 
> a kookaburaa , cokatoo. and parot not sure what parrot it is ? yet
> 
> the cockatoo looks like it could be a problem with its crest more for the user its to venerable
> 
> people seem to like the idea of changing the toppers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kookabura.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cokato.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> parrot.jpg


Looking at the crest Dennis, I would be inclined to make it from a scrap piece of rams horn and tenon it into the head using milliput to secure and blend in at the joint, I get scrap bits from the horn stickmakers at the club, if you made it thin enought for translucency to show it would look good self colour.


----------



## cobalt

I have considering using rams horn but still think it will be venerable

tad more done on the kookaburra head shape not right yet so will re=do the top of the head just a slight shave of

pleased with the mallard









I do prefer toppers that provides reasonable re representation of wild life and the English style such them much better that trying to carve one the same diameter on a shank it seems restrictive and out of balance , but each to ones own


----------



## cobalt

I am always on the look out for information for carving water fowl heads this one by Robert Gohi looks a good one

pictures of a decoy site


----------



## Gloops

Hi Cobalt spotted this on you tube , have posted in case you have missed it, and for anyone interested.


----------



## cobalt

excellent video gloops thanks


----------



## cobalt

touch more texturing done on the kookaburra and surf scoter


----------



## cobalt

nearly completed a couple of interchangable toppers just needs a couple coats of varnish and the eyes need cleaning

Haven't been into the workshop for month plenty to do


----------



## Rodney

Very nice work Cobalt. It's going to be a really impressive stick with all the toppers when it's done. Are you going to make a nice case to house it and the toppers in?

Rodney


----------



## cobalt

not a case but a holder from flowering cherry a few more to finish and adapt but getting there.

the dragon teeth are to large so will reduce them slightly and take of that bright stark whiteness to much like a toothpaste advert


----------



## cobalt

had a good weeend all to myself i treat even go the base colours laid down for a surf scoter . never seen one and rely on web images and decoy sites for referance

got to say americans and canadians are1st class at water fowl carving and such friendly bunch

the surf scoter as it is at the moment final coats to be applied yet as I tend to use washes and build the colour and never use paint straight from the tube as it runs the texture

I have got myself a air brush but as yet not used it and need to watch a few tutorials as I have more confidence in the brush at the moment

so any decoy makes here constructive criticism would be welcome


----------



## Gloops

The cherry stand looks good , better than my 2 x 2, will have to follow suit as her indoors don't like the 2x2'

have a go with the airbrush Dennis it's easier than you think especially when you are used to painting, if using acrylics keep paint thin and rinse the brush regularly. I did my initial practicing using water colour as I didn't have to be as critical on rinsing only prob is that the paint will still mix when spraying over dry colour but helps with setting the brush up to your liking and seeing what you can do.


----------



## cobalt

I still use 2x2 in the workshop its handy for the toppers just to hold them whilst paint dries but the cherry wood gives a holder more appeal

your right about the air brush i must start to use it


----------



## cobalt

surf scoter about finished

heres the fixtures used in the making and the next few projects hoping to get done















the mole grip is a useful bit of kit holds the topper in place well quick to move it















fixtures





















laying a shank on the drawing gives a good visual of the look


----------



## Gloops

The bench mounted mole grip looks handy, would be better if clamp mounted to bench for portability.


----------



## cobalt

next few interchangable started patterns made blank cut

a Australian King Parrot

cockatoo head feathers will be inserted from rams horn to strengthen it

kookaburra decided to recarve head as I wasn't happy with the blank

eider duck


----------



## Gloops

Going into production Dennis, busy time ahead.


----------



## cobalt

I just like to have several projects on the go so i can do them when i can or when i want to

Couple of hours work today so the kookaburra is coming on texturing and burning a need to get the transition better


----------



## cobalt

getting a bit further on with the interchangable toppers

the cockatoo started carved form lime with the head feathers made from rams horn .still to be textured insert eyes

and painted

Rams horn doweled and glued into position 1st stage wood burning done texturing to be completed


----------



## MJC4

Your shop is staring to look like the Alfred Hitchcock movie,"the Birds"


----------



## Gloops

The cast is growing, great chance to have a go with the airbrush, once you've had a practice you wont use anything else.


----------



## cobalt

insrted the eyse on the aussie birds and sealed the wood

Started the common eider duck suprising how much easyer carving a bird you are familuar . but the common eider lives in the northern hemisphere never seen one

when i cut the blank out the wood for the eider i thought i had cut out the flaws but the bark was so deep had to cut it out and infile with expoxy resin putty


----------



## cobalt

I am under ordres to sort the dinning table out

heres is the mess i have lovingly created ( not wha t the boss thinks) the cockatoo ,kokaburrra , and king parrot justneeds painting. the goose fox need remodeling and repainting,the others will also be remodeled into interchangable stick toppers..there is also a northern shoveler and a canvas back needs carving etc.

so heres the mess to clear up with a few hand puppets heads i have been asked for


----------



## Gloops

Very productive, stick a puppet head on a shank for something different, same prob's here, her indoors looks at them as clutter in the house not the fruits of my labour.


----------



## MJC4

Perhaps U need a bigger dining room table.


----------



## cobalt

need abigger workshop

have to sort out a area for painting and as usual the place is in a tip

everything covered in dust

the boss wont let me use the airbrush in the house .no room on the bench all the room is taken up with tools and equipment

I have about 36 different chisels dont know why mostly use about 10 at most must be a man thing

4 chisels do most of the work .The rasps are used a lot and wouldn't do without the Shinto rasp

so if anyone is thinking about more tools ask yourself if you have the room

we are just things we fancy but probably don't need


----------



## Rodney

Tools are like potato chips. There's always room for one more.

Rodney


----------



## MJC4

I agree on the tool issues. Most days I use a cpl detail knives, a skew and maybe 3-4 gouges. Yet I have a box & table top rack full.
The solution, a bigger shop.


----------



## Gloops

No matter how big the shop we can still fill it, just more room for dust and chippings but takes longer to clean up.

I've got into the habit of having an old Dyson vac with tube attached by my side and frequently use it. If power carving always use a bench mounted extractor with front carving aperture as had a problem with lungs years ago and me dust don't agree. The dust problem is sorted at the caravan-all work is done outside so it just blows away or chippings are swept up , but I do need to wear a double filter mask as the dust goes in all directions with the breeze. look like I'm a gas attack


----------



## cobalt

1st stage burning on the eider duck


----------



## cobalt

a couple more nearly finished the cockatoo has rams horn inserted to make it less vulnerable (GLOOPS suggestion)

The colour range of the birds is quite wide either that or its the camera man . a lot of pictures are taken from a slight angle which foreshortens the picture so I go on the idea if it looks right it is right? that depends on the viewer

The kookaburra may need a slight light blue wash as its more like a king fisher .the colour range of the king parrot varies hugely from a strong orange to a vivid red


----------



## Gloops

Looking good Dennis, willsoon have the full set done - unless you are keeping it going as a rolling project.


----------



## Rodney

Really nice work. They look good.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt

The guy who order them is happy with them and is coming over from oz to collect them whilst on holiday here . but have had 2 more ordered .

Trouble is I only carve and paint when I am in the mood for it. Just had to finish a thumb stick of today with a cherry thumb piece and buffalo caps on just need a couple of coats of Danish oil on it .Its being collected on Saturday to much of a rush nowadays for me


----------



## cobalt

The Australian interchnable finished all remains to be collected complete with his initial on them

Just a ferule to put on a shank for the next set of three interchanable ones to do and maybe cut out a initial for myself? but have had a couple of offers on those three?. time to start new ones. The letter A is his initial I was messing about with but he seems pleased with it just fixed it with epoxy resin wondering if I should knock a pin in it as well


----------



## CV3

Great job cobalt . Who ever is getting them will be proud of them.


----------



## cobalt

to be honest its always good to see the end of a project and the start of another .Loads of things i want to do but still keep getting asked for sticks , problem is do i want to make what they want?

Think the answer is i only want to do what i want and if i get a offer thats okay


----------



## CAS14

I make mine only as gifts, for family members, former (geologist) mentors, and old Marines that I know. So I make whatever I want to gift.

I don't think I could ever sell mine, even if I had enough days remaining on this earth to go that route. But I have a lot of fun, and I get a lot of very appreciative notes from old friends and relatives.


----------



## Gloops

Sometimes just doing what I want doesn't work my daughter has just got me another commission - a whippet portrait and the price is right, fortunately the subject is one of the easiest dogs to do and it's colouration is a beige to dark grey/black blend.

This breed of dog is very popular in Yorkshirre. will post progress.


----------



## cobalt

dogs seem to be your subject matter Gloops post when starting


----------



## cobalt

cobalt said:


> a couple more nearly finished the cockatoo has rams horn inserted to make it less vulnerable (GLOOPS suggestion)
> 
> The colour range of the birds is quite wide either that or its the camera man . a lot of pictures are taken from a slight angle which foreshortens the picture so I go on the idea if it looks right it is right? that depends on the viewer
> 
> The kookaburra may need a slight light blue wash as its more like a king fisher .the colour range of the king parrot varies hugely from a strong orange to a vivid red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cockatoo.1.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cockatoo.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kokaburra.1.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kokaburra.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kingparrot.1.JPG


finally the interchangeable sticks where collected by a Australian guy (Alan. he is on the left side )A real nice chap pleasure to meet up with him

We meet and had lunch in the old town and he was pleased with the sticks and a good time was had

Hope he enjoys himself walking in Yorkshire















.


----------



## CV3

Well done cobalt. It is great to meet those who like our creations enough to spend their hard earned money for it. It is a compliment to our hard work.


----------



## cobalt

its always good to meet people who have a interest in your work and not forgetting those on line who post the sticks here


----------



## Rodney

Great looking stick and great pictures too. I think it would be hard to come up with a better location for the pictures.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt

Its always good to meet nice people , Most towns have nice locations its a case of " people look and don't see," " people see but don't look"

It was just a convenient place to meet up with him in the centre of the town and he wanted to have a look around and the place is full of historical buildings dating back back a thousand years or so


----------



## cobalt

A few more requests for interchangeable toppers .a guy want three toppers and a collar doing to fit to a 1 inch diameter shank . He wants the surf scoter which i did for a Australian guy . and he saw them .So told him cant be done but may consider it under my own steam for the summer

the others he asked for some drawings of waterfowl he isn't sure what he wants so a chance to do the spectacled eider duck

but he wants them by march but as i am going to the Bahama's and Mexico for 5weeks in a couple of days time. he hasn't got much chance and i only work when and as i want to and hate working to deadlines

have had several requests for this kind of topper but its time that stops me


----------

